# Gtechniq C5 Alloy Wheel Armour



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

With all the Xmas offers, does anyone know the best place/price for some Gtechniq C5 Alloy Wheel Armour at the moment?

Thanks,


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

I love to know this too, just bought a new set of alloys for the rs.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Me too :thumb: collecting some alloys next week.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Clean your car DW07 7 % off


----------



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

Dougnorwich said:


> Clean your car DW07 7 % off


Thanks but it says the code has reached it's limit


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Amazon sell it from various sources.

If you have any left over it's fine to use up on paint or black trim too :thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

ultimate finish are offering 7.5% off with free next day delivery. I have used a few times and their service is great.


----------



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm just about to order some direct from their website but I'm unsure how much to get. 

I'd like to protect my wheels (18") and my girlfriends (16"). Would the 30ml bottle be enough or should I get a 20ml in addition? Ill be doing the inside of the rims too.

Also is it a good idea to get the panel wipe bottle and microfiber that they recommend or will I be ok with a normal microfiber cloth and applying to a clean set of wheels? 

Finally (I'm nearly finished, honest!) do people tend to go with the C2 Liquid Crystal or the Exo and do they apply this directly after or wait 12 hours? Or is there enough protection anyway?

Thanks everyone and Happy New Year!:wave:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You won't need anything on top of C5 on the wheels. It does an excellent job all in its own.

You will need Panel Wipe to ensure that the wheels are squeaky clean and cleR of all oils etc which can interfere with bonding of C5.

50 ml would probably be better, just to be on the safe side. Do remember though that it does spread quite far so don't be tempted to over apply. And remember to gently wipe the residue off, don't buff. Don't leave it to dry before wiping. C5 will see your alloys protected for a year at least.


----------



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Blueberry, couldn't of asked for a better reply! :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

And remember any c5 left shove it on your plastics


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A thing to think about, a mate of mine had 4 wheels protected with C5 and topped with EXO for only £40 by a pro detailer who's on this site. 
You can't buy the two products for that !!!!!
Gonz.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ cheap!

£10 a corner is superb value.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> ^ cheap!
> 
> £10 a corner is superb value.


From KDS, although now he's booked in for a £500 paint correction lol.

Gonz.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> From KDS, although now he's booked in for a £500 paint correction lol.
> 
> Gonz.


Hooked!

In fairness the work from KDS always look top drawer so money well spent.


----------

